# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] La minute de WoW le con

## La Rédaction

Quand ça s’embrouille sur World of Warcraft, ça donne ça.

Attention, nous avons du lourd, oreilles chastes, prudes et sensibles, s’abstenir.

"C’est encore pire que de se faire un gnome…"

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Drumclem

> Quand ça s’embrouille sur WoW, ça donne ça.
> 
> Attention, nous avons du lourd, oreilles chastes, prudes et sensibles s’abstenir.
> « C’est encore pire que de se faire un gnome … »


Nom de dieu c'est du lourd...

J'suis encore en train d'écouter là... c'est impressionnant.

----------


## Eno Onmai

On pourrait avoir une traduction?

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Attention à l'amalgame entre ce type et les joueurs de Wow ( même si j'ai été tenté une seconde ).

J'ai bien aimé le passage avec Michel Jacquesson   ::happy2::

----------


## Drumclem

Non mais il faut le retrouver et l'abattre ce type c'est pas possible sérieusement. Je propose qu'on fasse une battue et il faut le crucifier en place publique avant que Jack Thompson le rencontre.   ::ninja::

----------


## kardolan

> On pourrait avoir une traduction?


La traduction c'est que le premier grossier personnage qui n'arrete pas de traiter l'autre de tous les noms d'oiseaux est un gros débile mental doublé d'un abruti congénital.
Encore un mec prêt à mourrir pour sa R16 tunning de merde et qui pense qu'être 70 à wow c'est le top du top dans la vie.

Je suis étonné par le calme du second gars, c'est extra !  ::):

----------


## JK Duss

Quand t'étais p'tit tu regardais petit poney, José Bové  :;):

----------


## Sune

Moi qui essayais de jouer "roleplay" sur WoW... 

J'ai écouté qu'un quart du truc, mais je crois que j'ai jamais entendu autant d'insultes en un seul échange. Une âme charitable pour les compter? Le pire, c'est qu'ils ont l'air plutôt calmes... Je me demande si c'est pas un fake...

----------


## kardolan

Allez ! 

Vous avez été sages, je vous file le REMIIiiixxxxxxxxxx ! 

 ::lol::  

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x33yra_ulcan_fun

----------


## rackboy

C'est pour ça que j'ai arreté ce jeu... Y a trop de PGM et de pyjama

----------


## Tilt

J'suis content d'être sur un serveur pve !  ::happy2::

----------


## NitroG42

j'ai connu un mec comme ca, ca commencait par Strong  ::rolleyes::

----------


## McommeMarmotte

"Va reroll en bisounours"

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Ca me rappelle le mec qui mettait ses crampons pour jouer au foot à la récré et qui gueulait sur tout le monde, tout le monde en a eu un comme ça, non ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Djal

"y a des bons Spé SL et des mauvais Spé SL c'est clair"

C'est Quoi Spé SL?

----------


## Gniark

Vous comprenez pourquoi j'ai arreté wow et les mmorpg en general, au moin sur bioshock ya pas ces boulets   ::(:  .

----------


## El DRuZ

> ...
> Je suis étonné par le calme du second gars, c'est extra !


En même temps, quand tu sais que t'est en train d'enregistrer un "homme" qui pourrait conquérir au titre fort convoité de con du siècle, il est plus problématique de se retenir de rire que de s'énerver.

----------


## vectra

Apparemment, Ulcan a eu son compte supprimé. C'est vraiment pas cher payé   ::happy2::

----------


## Sune

Ca me rappelle ça:

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=2C1TOEnIK7E

Bon ok, c'est connu, mais c'est tellement énorme  ::):

----------


## Djal

j'vais te pousser au suicide espece de con", "on m'fait des procés à mois"

Ptain ca va loin quand meme.

----------


## Next

J'ais rien compris, mais j'ais une impression de deja vus... sur cs peu etre.  ::ninja::

----------


## BSRobin

"WoW" c'est le mot... Le pauv' gars.

----------


## darklucky

euh il veut baiser le pauvre type mais là avec ce replay.
lui Ulcan est dans la merde, il va devoir changer de serveur et de pseudo.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Une âme charitable pour les compter?


Trouvé avec google :

pute : 20 ;
pédale : 2 ;
pétasse : 2 ; 
merde : 2 ; 
chienne : 1 ; 
pédé : 31 ; 
fiotte : 24 ; 
trou du cul : 3 ; 
pédophile 1 ; 
travelot : 1 ; 
pecno : 1 ; 
con : 3
91 ....

Quelle répartie, effectivement   ::ninja::

----------


## Pangloss

Moi je dis qu'une chose : euthanasie.

----------


## SylSquiddy

non mais c'est un scandale....  ::ninja::

----------


## Sune

Google peut faire ça???

Diantre. Je vais lui demander s'il veut pas me faire la bouffe. J'ai la flemme sta sera  ::): 

Merci pour l'info en tous cas  ::):

----------


## AliloH

Pathétique d'en arriver la !

----------


## Dinomaster

je comprend pas pourquoi il a pas quitté TS ...
En tous cas j'aime bien  le mec qui dit à la fin "j'ai une bonne record"

----------


## vectra

purée... Heureusement que Jack Thompson ne comprend pas le français   ::siffle::  

En tous cas, maintenant, c'est trop facile de se moquer des Wowistes avec l'argumentaire que vient de nous fournir "ban-Ulcar"   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Qi2BlOnde

> Moi je dis qu'une chose : euthanasie.


Je te prête mon Magnum.

----------


## gnouman

::unsure::  Faut rire où?    ::huh::  

J'déconne, par contre c'est qui ce Ulcan! Parce que franchement c'est déjà mon idol ce type, "j'ai pas de vie mais par contre j'assure a WoW".   :;): 

Mais bon il a encore du tavail pour être au niveau de mon idol Clément http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=zLSNLvnYl3Y en plus il y a l'image!

----------


## Deadelvis

Bon j'écoute pas tout parce que c'est pénible mais quand même. Mais le deuxième il attend quand même 11 minutes (j'imagine que c'était pour avoir du matos à fournir à Blizzard). Et moi, à sa place, en plus, je porterai plainte pour menaces de mort perso. Avec un enregistrement pareil, il aurait droit à son procès de plus (vu que manifestement il est habitué). Enfin, le con n'aime manifestement pas les homos, mais il connaît bien Premiers Baisers : il refoule des sentiments profonds vous croyez ?

----------


## Pangloss

Han, mais c'est énorme en fait... Le passage sur micheal jackson est juste ultime.

----------


## Francislaremote

Faut faire tourner l'ip TS où on peut le trouver ce gars!   ::wub::

----------


## commandeur_brin

C'est impressionant !   ::mellow::  

Franchement moi j'aurais vraiment peur face a un type comme ça...

----------


## Fafox

Mais oh may God quoi!   ::blink::  

"On me fait des procès tu comprends chuis mac tyson moi!!!"

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

"Ouah tu te vantes parce que tu bats un mage spé sl, non mais t'es un con, moi jt'own direct avec spé protection darkness..."

C'est tout un monde qui s'éffondre   ::mellow:: 


"Moi j'ai fais trois ans d'armée, je vais t'enculer avec du ver pillé [...] c'est une kalaschnikov ma bouche"

Gruh   :<_<:

----------


## Lotto

Ok, son adresse, de suite.

On va lui péter la gueule a c't'enfoiré !   ::ninja::

----------


## Mthieu

Il en existe une du même genre ou c'est un kévin qui brailler sur un dota a warcraft 3 il me semble. Presque aussi pitoyable   ::happy2::

----------


## Nelfe

> "y a des bons Spé SL et des mauvais Spé SL c'est clair"
> 
> C'est Quoi Spé SL?


SL = Siphon Life

----------


## chenoir

Je pense que j'aurais explosé de rire ou de colère au bout de 2 minutes, ca dépend de la journée que j'aurais traversé.

Mais des mecs comme ca, c'est... Comment dire? Généralement en plus c'est des freluquets mal dégrossis qui balancent des menaces comme ca.

Enfin bref, quelqu'un veut fonder avec moi le G.S.M.G.U, le *G*roupe de *S*talkage et de *M*aravage de *G*ueule d'*U*clan?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Il y avait quelques signes avant-coureurs, de petites trompettes de Jéricho, mais maintenant j'en suis convaincu : notre civilisation est parvenue à son terme.

Cela dit, j'écoute encore, là, et je rigole bien...

EDIT:
"Ton père il fauche des saloperies de champs d'OGM, t'habite à Cantal-sous-Nuisette"   ::happy2::

----------


## silverragout

J'ai rencontré 2-3 cas à l'époque où je jouais a WoW mais là, c'est l'hallu.

----------


## Exekias

J'ai toujours dit que démo c'était cheaté   ::siffle::

----------


## mrFish

Si j'ai bien compris il insulte l'autre _PUTE DE FIOTTE DE PD_ qui a fait foirer leurs instance ?
Mais il a tout à fait raison bordel ! Il a 80 resist Ombre quoi ! c'te Fiotte ! 


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## chenoir

@Agar: Mais non mais non, notre civilisation n'est pas arrivée à son terme, on peut encore lui maraver la gueule et détruire les serveurs de Blizzard pour stopper la contamination. D'ailleurs, bruler tous les hérétiques pro-CS serait aussi une mesure appropriée.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Il en existe une du même genre ou c'est un kévin qui brailler sur un dota a warcraft 3 il me semble. Presque aussi pitoyable


Il est immense celui là, un peu plus court, assez énervé aussi, le fichier s'appelle kobs_fever, google est votre ami pour ceux qui connaissent pas  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> @Agar: Mais non mais non, notre civilisation n'est pas arrivée à son terme, on peut encore lui maraver la gueule et détruire les serveurs de Blizzard pour stopper la contamination. D'ailleurs, bruler tous les hérétiques pro-CS serait aussi une mesure appropriée.


Copain!   ::lol::  

Cela dit, chapeau à l'autre gars... Prendre une insulte avec humour, ok, mais en prendre autant d'un coup et garder son sang froid...

EDIT:
Il traite le gars de payday tout le long et à la fin il menace de le sodomiser ?  ::blink:: 
Comme quoi Freud avait bien vu son coup avec ses histoires de refoulé...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jolaventur

mon dieu  ::o:

----------


## chenoir

Ah oui, kobs_fever est encore presque plus énorme.



> "Il te stun, il te transforme en cochon, il te mets son ultime et t'es mort, J'EN AI RAS-LE-CUL C'EST N'IMPORTE QUOI"


Et pis le petit "Player kicked" à la fin, quel bonheur  ::wub::  

Ch'tit lien pour les flemmards:

Kobs_fever

----------


## siinn

ah le con!

total record pour le flegme néobritanique du gars qui supporte les insultes d'uLCAN (mérite pas de majuscule en début de pseudo ce... fiiuuuu dur de trouver un qualificatif pour ce type.. hum... ce ... bon j'abandonne?) tout en sussurant deux ou trois mots ici et là pour relancer la machine!!

 ::wacko::

----------


## L'homme pigeon

> "y a des bons Spé SL et des mauvais Spé SL c'est clair"
> 
> C'est Quoi Spé SL?


Pour ce qui connaitraient pas wow... Les démos spé sl c'est les spé soul link; donc genre affli/démono, c'est un peu la spé du moment en pvp (tu fais mal avec tout tes points en affli et tu prends pas cher avec soul link etc) pour cette classe qui rox pratiquement tout le monde en 1v1. D'où les "tes un noob tes qu'un spé sl s'facile"du gentil monsieur.
Voilou !

Mais sinon c'est vrai qu'il fait peur quand meme °_°

----------


## LeFlo

Wouhou il est bon lui   ::w00t::   Gros gros gros Dossier ! j'suis fan   ::ninja::

----------


## sissi

Ya quelqu'un qui pratique l'euthanasie dans le coin??

----------


## Wendell

C'est qui est marrant, c'est qu'on entend le fameux ulcan qui a l'air de pleurer de rage tout à la fin. On sent qu'il est à deux doigts de s'éffondrer.

----------


## Kob

Ba, c'est sur c'est énorme, mais faut pas faire d'amalgame, les joueurs de wow ne sont pas tous comme ça... On est pas tous des abrutis, no life et pgm...

----------


## Gros Con n°1

ULCAN a un très bon anagramme  :;):

----------


## Elidjah

Sur 9 millions de joueurs, fallait pas espérer être à l'abri de tanches de ce genre là (et encore, je suis méchant avec les tanches)

----------


## chenoir

Euh, c'est normal que je comprenne encore moins après ton explication?

Bon allez, je retourne faire un nav en Dr400 de LFLB à LSGG au FL55 an passant par les verticales des VOR CBY et PAS, pour finir par une approche ILS de la piste 06. La au moins la j'y comprend quelque chose et le reste du monde y pige quedalle (et encore vous avez pas vu les METAR)

----------


## Eretern

mdr du temps que je jouais à wow j'ai jamais été sur TS autrement qu'avec des potes ... je sens que j'ai raté des trucs en fait :'( 
Comment j'aurais trop aimé être dans ce truc ;p

----------


## Jolaventur

qui c'est le con qui a laisser les résidents de l'HP du coin jouer à wow

----------


## Avérik

MDR

Mais flinguez-le, euthanasiez-le, pendez-le !!!

----------


## Algent

dans le genre énorme aussi il existe un record en anglais d'un kevin qui se fait engeuler par ses parents et qui connaissait pas le push to talk, hilarant xD


le truc génial c'est quand même que le mec a l'air d'avoir accepté de venir sur le ts, il est vraiment venu pour se poiler  ::XD:: 

et si, il faut généraliser, on est proche des 50% de types de se genre sur wow, heureusement que quand tu n'en fait pas partie tu trouve vite des moyens de les éviter :P

----------


## bruceleet

pour etre un aussi gros rageux, y a que Fishbone pour atteindre un tel niveau dans l'anti socialisme.
respect il a un gros niveau le mec.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

J'ai pas pu tenir jusqu'au bout.    ::cry::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

drôle... mais quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi le monsieur n'est pas content ?

----------


## Algent

> drôle... mais quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi le monsieur n'est pas content ?


je suppose qu'il s'est fait ouned ou qu'il a gagné un combat contre l'autre, je suis pas trop sur   ::ninja::

----------


## vipcom

et tout le monde t'appellera Thérèse   ::wacko::  

l'es trop sympa ce brave monsieur qui bosse dans l'informatique, qui retrouvera ton nom et te pourrira la vie, s'pèce de PD.

C'est collector ce truc, à faire écouter à tous ceux qui oublie qu'IRL n'est pas un jeu  :P

----------


## Guts

"ah bah je regrette pas d'être venu j'ai une bonne record"   ::happy2::

----------


## Pet

Tu travailles dans les champs, tu pues !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

*MOI CHUIS MAÏKE TAÏSON!!!!!!§§§*

----------


## Eloween

NO COMMENT....

*"spece de pd je vais t envoyer des pizzahuts tous les soirs"*

 ::wub:: 




> NO COMMENT....
> 
> *"spece de pd je vais t envoyer des pizzahuts tous les soirs"*


Bons acteurs (enfin j espere)

----------


## laskov

> drôle... mais quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi le monsieur n'est pas content ?


Ben si j'ai bien compris il c'est méchamment écrasé par celui qu'il insulte... Lui qui ce pensé êtres le meilleur de Wow ce retrouve devant quelqu'un qui lui à fait comprendre qu'il y a plus fort...

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

::XD::

----------


## Killy

C'est ridicule, y'avait les même sur CS à une époque. Et ça m'inspire que du mépris, j'ai pas tenu plus de 10 secondes.

Pitoyable et en faire une news mwai   ::unsure::

----------


## HellBoy

Nom d'un chien y'a un max de power là   ::w00t::

----------


## Vacnor

N'empêche que ça fait causer tout ça !
Ca me rappelle certaines partis CS... Mais je m'en lasse pas  ::):

----------


## darksonic

moi j'adorre le mix de kadorlan avec les images c plus explicite...

----------


## Eloween

FAKE (son mixé à la fin)

----------


## cladamousse

Un sacré numéro ... fallait pas faire de duel si on est pas prêt à perdre ...
Suis quand meme ptdr

----------


## Pet

_Aideetaid_

----------


## damned-wolf

Des pizzahuts!
Stro bon!

15€ par mois pour avoir des pizza tours les soirs, finalement c'est pas mal.


Ce mec est impressionnant, je comprend pourquoi il joue à wow  ::lol::  

_"Avant j'étais sur Yahoochat!"_

----------


## ToasT

J'VAIS TE SODOMISER AVEC DU VERRE PILE !!! 
haha le con   ::wub::

----------


## Eloween

*"spece de pd je vais t envoyer des pizzahuts tous les soirs !!! "*



je ne m en remets pas   ::wub:: 

Mais trop drole pour etre vrai...

----------


## cladamousse

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nde&n=Ulcan

Ulcan c'est le démo ???? je croyais que le démo avait pété le mago, et que le mago c'était ulcan ...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> je suppose qu'il s'est fait ouned ou qu'il a gagné un combat contre l'autre, je suis pas trop sur


D'expérience quand un mec traite l'autre de gros noob c'est plus qu'il s'est fait marraver trois secondes avant  ::): .

Bon, moi j'ai pas tenu quinze secondes, j'ai fait ce que j'aurait fait en MMO : /ignore Ulcan.

----------


## Kas3rkin

J'ADORE   ::wub::

----------


## tachioner

pousser quelqu'un au suicide en lui envoyant des pizzas...je crois que j'ai jamais entendu quelque chose d'aussi con

----------


## Eloween

> pousser quelqu'un au suicide en leur envoyant des pizzas...je crois que j'ai jamais entendu quelque chose d'aussi con


ba pizzahut tous les soirs quand meme.... c 'est pas humain.
(joli fake)

----------


## Stukka

Cet homme a autant de répartie et d'humour qu'Arthur. Ou Bigard, j'hésite.   ::wub::  

Que de propos homophobes, je suis outré.

----------


## damned-wolf

> pousser quelqu'un au suicide en leur envoyant des pizzas...je crois que j'ai jamais entendu quelque chose d'aussi con


Ça risque surtout de ruiner ce chère Ulcan ^^.

----------


## Eloween

faaaaaaaaakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mais tellement vrai ....

----------


## Guest

T'es sur mon territoire là ! Tu viens t'la raconter avec un mage spé glace !

Toi t'es nul ! Moi j'suis un bon !

----------


## iXs

::happy2::  
c'est trop fort

----------


## KikujiroTM

CHUI MIKE TYSON !!!

----------


## Guest

Avant j'étais sur yahoo chat espèce de pédé !

Digne de Roi Heenok !

----------


## Wawa

Je l'ai entendu il y a 2 jours et effectivement c'est impressionnant.

Après ce qui me dérange c'est la ressemblance avec Benny Blanco alias Matrix ( Truc du genre  pour ceux qui conaissent) sur counter... 
Ulcan Blanco, Benny blanc, enfin voila hum. Ou c'est l'auteur qui à mis Blanco vu que les 2 types ne sont pas des lumières. ( Plustôt des tâches hum :d )

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

J'me suis payé un peu le même genre de boulet quand je jouais dans un Clan sur UT2004.
Mais là, j'avoue que c'est   ::mellow::  

Je suis content de pas jouer sur WoW, et ce, même si cela s'avérait être un fake   ::happy2::

----------


## L'homme pigeon

> Euh, c'est normal que je comprenne encore moins après ton explication?
> 
> Bon allez, je retourne faire un nav en Dr400 de LFLB à LSGG au FL55 an passant par les verticales des VOR CBY et PAS, pour finir par une approche ILS de la piste 06. La au moins la j'y comprend quelque chose et le reste du monde y pige quedalle (et encore vous avez pas vu les METAR)


Bon s'pas faux xD

Le démoniste dans wow, est une classe qui a la base fait tout plein de degats avec des dots (degats sur la durée) et autres fears (fait peur au type et se ballade partout tout en prenant tout les degats des dots sans pouvoir riposter, logique quoi), et qui a un pet, qui font de cette classe facile à prendre en main en général (tu poses tes dots tu fears et tu cours tres schematiquement !) et très dur à battre en duel.
Quand il est spé SL, il est spé Soul Link. Ce soul link c'est une compétence qu'il a en mettant ses points de talent dans la branche démonologie (spé pet en gros), qui font qu'il partage les points de degats qu'il se prend avec son pet. Donc ca fait qu'il devient beaucoup plus résistant. A coté de ca vu que soul link n'est que le 31eme point de talent de la branche démono, il lui reste tout plein de points a mettre en affliction (spé ubberdots) qui font qu'a la fin ca devient un mec qui peut faire vachement mal tout en etant chaud a butter (sachant qu'un de ses dots lui rends de la vie et qu'il a un drain de vie. -et une potion faite maison.).
Donc le démoniste a la base est deja bien rigolo comparé aux autres, et la spé SL en pvp rends les choses encore plus facile pour lui.
C'est pour ca que le monsieur il dit "bouh ta aucun mérite t'es spé sl" dans ses propres mots.
J'espere que j'ai été plus clair (je suis pas fort en explication mais j'ai voulu inauguré mon 1er message sur ce forum ce soir) !

----------


## Japan

On sent ici tout la  richesse de la langue française^^

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous comprenez pourquoi j'ai arreté wow et les mmorpg en general, au moin sur bioshock ya pas ces boulets   .


faut pas généraliser non plius un 
des comme ça y'a que sur wow 

GW en comparaison c'est très propre 
on a des Kevin c'est sur 

mais les pgm les bon quoi avec des crème de la crème r5
en général ils sont sympa et aide même

----------


## Eloween

> Bon s'pas faux xD
> 
> Le démoniste dans wow, est une classe qui a la base fait tout plein de degats avec des dots (degats sur la durée) et autres fears (fait peur au type et se ballade partout tout en prenant tout les degats des dots sans pouvoir riposter, logique quoi), et qui a un pet, qui font de cette classe facile à prendre en main en général (tu poses tes dots tu fears et tu cours tres schematiquement !) et très dur à battre en duel.
> Quand il est spé SL, il est spé Soul Link. Ce soul link c'est une compétence qu'il a en mettant ses points de talent dans la branche démonologie (spé pet en gros), qui font qu'il partage les points de degats qu'il se prend avec son pet. Donc ca fait qu'il devient beaucoup plus résistant. A coté de ca vu que soul link n'est que le 31eme point de talent de la branche démono, il lui reste tout plein de points a mettre en affliction (spé ubberdots) qui font qu'a la fin ca devient un mec qui peut faire vachement mal tout en etant chaud a butter (sachant qu'un de ses dots lui rends de la vie et qu'il a un drain de vie. -et une potion faite maison.).
> Donc le démoniste a la base est deja bien rigolo comparé aux autres, et la spé SL en pvp rends les choses encore plus facile pour lui.
> C'est pour ca que le monsieur il dit "bouh ta aucun mérite t'es spé sl" dans ses propres mots.
> J'espere que j'ai été plus clair (je suis pas fort en explication mais j'ai voulu inauguré mon 1er message sur ce forum ce soir) !


  ::cry::   Les ravages de WOW.. mais quand cela va t il cesser ?

----------


## Super Menteur

> j'ai connu un mec comme ca, ca commencait par Strong


On doit l'avoir d'ailleurs notre record dans un coin nan ? C'est hautement comique quand même.

----------


## Guest

> On doit l'avoir d'ailleurs notre record dans un coin nan ? C'est hautement comique quand même.


Ben faites péter quoi.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Ben faites péter quoi.


*prout*

sinon +1

----------


## Super Menteur

Je vais essayer de me renseigner auprès des intéréssés. Moi je l'ai pas mais je suis sur qu'il traine dans un coin.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Mort de rire, plié en deux tout le long du record  :^_^: 

Mention spéciale à la fin, où il commence à s'enflammer, avec le petit "ma bouche, c'est une kalaschnikof vocale"  ::XD::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Pour ce qui connaitraient pas wow... Les démos spé sl c'est les spé soul link; donc genre affli/démono, c'est un peu la spé du moment en pvp (tu fais mal avec tout tes points en affli et tu prends pas cher avec soul link etc) pour cette classe qui rox pratiquement tout le monde en 1v1. D'où les "tes un noob tes qu'un spé sl s'facile"du gentil monsieur.
> Voilou !
> 
> Mais sinon c'est vrai qu'il fait peur quand meme °_°


J'adore le "Pour ce qui connaitraient pas wow..." suivi par un message en jargon  ::happy2::

----------


## L'homme pigeon

> J'adore le "Pour ce qui connaitraient pas wow..." suivi par un message en jargon


Booon, j'avoue en relisant je me suis peut etre mal exprimé   ::siffle::

----------


## chenoir

La c'est pas peut-être, c'est carrément. Remarque, même après la seconde explication chuis pas sur d'avoir compris. Ou alors c'est tout simplement que j'ai pas envie de comprendre Wow.  ::siffle::  

En passant, bienvenue sur ce forum qui réunit tous les plus grands tarés/frustrés/pervers/comiques/gars sympas de la terre.  ::lol::

----------


## L'homme pigeon

> En passant, bienvenue sur ce forum qui réunit tous les plus grands tarés/frustrés/pervers/comiques/gars sympas de la terre.


Merci :')
Sinon en gros le démoniste est plus fort que les autres en 1v1 de base donc pour les pleurnichards ya aucun mérite de gagner avec cette classe. Aller j'arrête hop

----------


## lOOb

> gars sympas de la terre.


Non la preuve tu es là.

Hey ouai ma bouche c'est une kalaschnikov   ::ninja::  .

----------


## chenoir

Ah mais c'est pour ca que j'ai mis aussi 


> tarés/frustrés/pervers/

----------


## Futurama

"Ah bah je regrette pas d'être venu j'ai une bonne record" 
énorme, me doutais qu'à la fin il dirait un truc fun ^^

----------


## selenite

> Bon allez, je retourne faire un nav en Dr400 de LFLB à LSGG au FL55 an passant par les verticales des VOR CBY et PAS, pour finir par une approche ILS de la piste 06. La au moins la j'y comprend quelque chose et le reste du monde y pige quedalle (et encore vous avez pas vu les METAR)


J'ai deja vu un METAR, j'en ai meme un chez moi, a poils longs, tres affectueux et propre surtout. (sinon j'ai compris ce que tu as ecris, tu voles sur quoi ?)

A part ca, il m'a bien fait rire le pépère, j'ai meme cru a un moment qu'il allait nous faire une syncope.
Ca doit pas etre drole pour ses parents tout de meme.  ::cry::

----------


## chenoir

FSX pour l'instant, sur avion réel dans pas longtemps j'espère.

Et sur FSX je voles sur DR400. Sur ca en gros:


Ah, et un METAR c'est pas un chien hein, soit dit en passant)

----------


## Aellon

Ouech petite pute je te chie à la bouche, BFM dans ton cul sale pédé de ta mère de raciste de chinois, fils de ta grand mere. Tu pues du cul enculé de ta chienne. Sale petit pédé va. 


Bon bah voilà, c'est ça un kevin ouech mafia k7.

----------


## M0ul3

"l'informatique c'est mon métier, je vais retrouver ton nom et ton prénom!"

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## lordsupra

Spé SL ?
 moi depuis le début , je croyais que le gars était spécialisé aisselle, et je me demandais si ca valait pas le coup de jouer a wow finalement. 
Et puis faudra lui dire que soisy sous montmorrency, c'est pas vraimment la campagne ( minute, je remet mes bretelles en places.)
Enfin voila, tous ces pizzahuts m'ont donné envie d'une bonne pizza.

----------


## Pangloss

A la réécoute, ca sent le fake quand même. Ceci dit c'est comme le fake de l'allemand qui bousille son clavier sur ut 2004 : collector.

----------


## chenoir

Soisy-sous-montmorency mais... Mais c'est chez moi ca.

Remarque, la il parlait de Soisy-sous-école. Ca sonne beaucoup moins neuf-cinq

----------


## lOOb

> A la réécoute, ca sent le fake quand même. Ceci dit c'est comme le fake de l'allemand qui bousille son clavier sur ut 2004 : collector.


C'est pas un fake pour l'allemand...

----------


## Fantomex

E-NORME !!!!

Je viens d'entendre le truc, c'est vraiment très drôle ! C'est peut-être un fake mais ce type de boulet-geek existe bel et bien. On en a tous rencontrer dans n'importe quel MMORPG.

----------


## lordsupra

je suis trop fatigué pour récouter ce flot de "pd de fiotte effeminée" , maisj e suis quasiment sur qu'a un moment il évoque ma contrée de naissance, soisy sous montmorrency ...

----------


## LordFFM

"Moi, j'ai fait 3 ans d'armée..."   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sim's

> C'est pas un fake pour l'allemand...


Si c'est un fake

----------


## Shamanix

Mon dieux, j'adore les menaces de piratage a la con ^^ Je vais trouver ton, nom, je bosse dans l'informatique ^^

OMG, j'ais rarement vu un débile pareil ^^

----------


## MessMouss

> "Moi, j'ai fait 3 ans d'armée..."


Héhéhé c'est quand même la faute de World of Warcraft !!!

----------


## yvan

ah bah didonc ça existe vraiment  ::blink::  la je suis sur le cul (_._)
j'en ais entendu des con sur des jeu en ligne mais la faut qu'il arrete les extas et le café  ::happy2::  
en tout cas il est enorme

----------


## Fantomex

" Je vais t'envoyer des pizza hut tous les soirs" ,   ::XD::

----------


## BSRobin

Moi je dis faites gaffe, y'a Casque Noir en train de nous matter ... Il doit repérer les gars qui sont capables d'expliquer tous les termes techniques *regard insistant*

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Saleté de clavier !

----------


## Sylvestre

Bah pour sa défense, c'est surtout les 3 même conneries qu'il sort en boucle hein  ::):  niveau insultes il est pas très imaginatif.

Quand je pense que je me suis tapé deux beta de WoW... J'arrive toujours pas à comprendre comment j'ai pu accrocher à ce truc.

----------


## Stefbka

4 fromages, pâte classique, les pizzas man.

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Enorme.
Si c'est pas un fake, énorme. J'en ai connus des imbéciles dans ma vie, mais arriver à un tel degré de connerie et d'ineptie, ça frise l'indécence. Je me demande comment on peut raconter autant de conneries à la seconde sans se rendre compte qu'on ferait mieux d'aller se jeter du haut d'un immeuble de 10 étages.

Malheureusement, le monde et peuplé de cons, et c'est pas demain la veille que ça changera. Mais pour rester positif, il faut se dire qu'il vaut mieux un mec con et idiot (comme lui) plutôt qu'un con intelligent (vous trouverez vos exemples).

Sur ces bonnes paroles, je retourne sur TS pourrir le noob qui m'a owned avec son méné de merde à LOTRO...   ::happy2::

----------


## darkape

"y a des bons SL et des mauvais SL" ...  ::rolleyes::  

c'est la meme différence qu'entre le bon et le mauvais chasseur   ::XD::  

De meme, le suiscide au pizza hut ...   ::wub::  

Du grand n'importe quoi et justement,c'est tellement énorme que ce ne peut qu'etre vrai !!!

----------


## Casque Noir

> Moi je dis faites gaffe, y'a Casque Noir en train de nous matter ... Il doit repérer les gars qui sont capables d'expliquer tous les termes techniques *regard insistant*


bah non, je suis comme vous, outré et mort de rire. J'aime bien mater les commentaires, et je suis pas tout seul  :;):

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> 4 fromages, pâte classique, les pizzas man.


Pan voyons, pan !! Et pepperoni aussi, faut pas jouer avec ta vie garçon.  :B):

----------


## CorranCarpenter

> bah non, je suis comme vous, outré et mort de rire. J'aime bien mater les commentaires, et je suis pas tout seul


Ouais c'est ça... en fait il repère les IP et il va retrouver nos noms et nos adresses pour nous envoyer des pizzas tous les soirs...

P.S. : Ah oui, et ce canard est un scandale pour oser faire une news avec du contenu aussi hot.

----------


## Stefbka

> Ouais c'est ça... en fait il repère les IP et il va retrouver nos noms et nos adresses pour nous envoyer des pizzas tous les soirs...


Oué mais alors j'insiste 4 fromages les pizzas !!!

----------


## M.J@Ke

> Google peut faire ça???
> 
> Diantre. Je vais lui demander s'il veut pas me faire la bouffe. J'ai la flemme sta sera 
> 
> Merci pour l'info en tous cas


Tu vois  : si tu avais battu Ulcan tu aurais une pizza hut à la maison tous les soirs   ::happy2::

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

::cry::  tant de gros mots je suis outré

----------


## chenoir

J'ai pensé la même concernant le bon et le mauvais SL

"Ouais alors le mauvais SL tu vois, c'est un mago, le mec il voit un n00b en face, il prépare son sort et il le lance. Alors la ca rate pas, à tous les coups.
Bon, et puis le bon SL, lui on le reconnait tout de suite. Il voit un kevin n00b kikoolol en face, il prépare son sort et il le lance, mais bon c'est un bon SL quoi".

----------


## Skiant

A tous ceux qui crient au fake, je demande d'attendre que Flubber balance les enregistrements d'un certain "Str***side" qui s'est excité la fois dernière sur le TS des canards.
J'peux vous assurer que direct on a vachement moins confiance en l'intelligence humaine.

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Oué mais alors j'insiste 4 fromages les pizzas !!!


*PEPPERONI TONNERRE DE ZEUS !!!*

----------


## darkape

> Tu vois  : si tu avais battu Ulcan tu aurais une pizza hut à la maison tous les soirs


+++++1  ::wacko::  

Ca aurait pu etre pire, il aurait pu menacer d'envoyer des big mac ou ... des Kebab!!

Je réécoute ce truc, il a des problèmes d'identité sexuel cet Ulcan

----------


## ToasT

Non mais le coup de la pizza, je suis pour. Une pâte fine steup, mozzarella double pepperoni.

Sinon, ça m'a pas l'air d'être un fake ce ptit sample. Tiens ouais, si je le samplais ? Vous pensez qu'il enverra un corbillard au nom de mes parents aussi ?

----------


## KiwiX

"Arrête de te la raconter..." ** rajouter son lot d'insultes ** "je te owned, bla bla bla".

Affligeant. Un bon gros con.  ::lol::

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

::cry::  

on dirait ackboo qui nous traite de noobzorz quand on joue à TF2

----------


## ToasT

> A tous ceux qui crient au fake, je demande d'attendre que Flubber balance les enregistrements d'un certain "Str***side" qui s'est excité la fois dernière sur le TS des canards.
> J'peux vous assurer que direct on a vachement moins confiance en l'intelligence humaine.


Il doit trainer quelquepart sur mon PC ce son... Il y a de quoi rigoler, mais il n'atteint pas le niveau de notre champion, la... Quoique je me souviens qu'il avait de quoi concourrir dans sa catégorie  ::):

----------


## poutreman

::o:   ::wub::   Magnifique! Tout simplement.
Pourquoi y a pas des spécimen comme au zoo?  ::cry::  C'est trop bon. J'aurai tant aimer lui parler  ::rolleyes::  
L'être humain peut vraiment être trés con, c'est beau des fois.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est tout bonnement surpuissant un tel concentré de conneries...  ::mellow::

----------


## KiwiX

Je demande la même chose sur CSS :

"Moi j'te owned à la kalash et je te pécho tunnel B ptite pute et j'te defuse ta grand-mère qui matte Derrick, okay ?".

----------


## Breizhim

J'aime ces gens qui me rappellent à quelle point je suis intelligent, hein Fish.

----------


## Dona

Ya la suite aussi 
http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=XESRRKSB

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ba, c'est sur c'est énorme, mais faut pas faire d'amalgame, les joueurs de wow ne sont pas tous comme ça... On est pas tous des abrutis, no life et pgm...


Nan c'est vrai 80% seulement  :;):  Et y en a autant sur CS. Parceque ouais déja vécu ce genre de connard sur CS (merci le alltalk).

----------


## darkape

> Il doit trainer quelquepart sur mon PC ce son... Il y a de quoi rigoler, mais il n'atteint pas le niveau de notre champion, la... Quoique je me souviens qu'il avait de quoi concourrir dans sa catégorie



Ouaiiis un autre enregistrement !!!    ::lol::   On va se faire l'éléction de Mr GrosLourd 2007 !!!   ::XD::  


Ils va gagner quoi le champion   ::huh::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je demande la même chose sur CSS :
> 
> "Moi j'te owned à la kalash et je te pécho tunnel B ptite pute et j'te defuse ta grand-mère qui matte Derrick, okay ?".


ça c'est Nitrog42 et moi   ::happy2::

----------


## raoul

Respect.  ::mellow::  


C'est tout.

----------


## greenflo

Ce que j'adore perso, c'est la victime qui lance un petit "Ouai mais je t'ai battu quand meme..." histoire de relancer la machine. On se dit que c'est trop gros, que ça passera jamais, mais rien n'arrete Ulcan... Mon nouveau héros...

----------


## silverragout

Si ça vous plait, j'ai un contact sur youtube qui poste pleins de vidéos de ce genre avec Team fortress Klakic, mais c'est anglais.

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=0gcB0qMewWY

----------


## laskov

> Si c'est pas un fake, énorme. J'en ai connus des imbéciles dans ma vie, mais arriver à un tel degré de connerie et d'ineptie, ça frise l'indécence. Je me demande comment on peut raconter autant de conneries à la seconde sans se rendre compte qu'on ferait mieux d'aller se jeter du haut d'un immeuble de 10 étages.


Des comme ça il y en a partout mais il y a un nid sur un site français connu vous savez le site qui commence par jeuxvideo et finit par .com   ::lol::

----------


## clence

Oui là effectivement ça pue le fake, les intonations du gars sont parfois très fausses. Mais c'est quand même marrant   ::happy2::

----------


## BSRobin

Mon dieu le second morceau "la revanche" ... oh le crevard qui lâche pas l'affaire.
N'empêche que Mike Tyson il a des toutes petites cojones devant la mère de famille ...

----------


## Aellon

Putain la suite... Non mais quel petit pédé quand même. Un site bisexuel madame, oui votre fils.

----------


## Snowman

C'est clair que ça rappelle le Roi Heenok, t'entends jeune PD ?

Pour le gosse allemand c'est un fake, comme par hasard il pète une durite et oh la caméra est en marche   :<_<:  

Là, je sais pas si c'est un fake, apparemment Ulcan devait avoir une réputation de mauvais joueur et de gros con sur les forums de WoW et y'en a qui en profité pour l'enregistré...

----------


## Aellon

http://www.dailymotion.com/ulcan_club/vide...lcanennerve_fun

----------


## darkape

::blink::  dans la revanche, c'est qui qui appelle ?

Ulcan ou sa pauvre victime ?

----------


## cloumy

J'espere vraiment que c'est un fake parce que bon j'en ai marre de l'espece humaine.

----------


## Aellon

Le grand gueulard qui appelle chez le pédé/pédale/fiotte.

----------


## Snowman

> J'espere vraiment que c'est un fake parce que bon j'en ai marre de l'espece humaine.


T'inquiètes t'es pas le seul   ::|:  

Et après mes parents me disent que je sors pas assez (bon ok je vais au cinoche près de 30 fois par an   ::ninja::  ) mais bon comme dehors 99% des gens ressemblent à Ulcan, ça donne pas envie   ::|:  

Dans "la revanche", il semblerait que Ulcan ait trouvé le mec qui l'a enregistré et balancé ses coordonnées sur des sites homos et bi. Du coup lui et sa famille reçoive des coups de névrosés, dépressifs et autres pervers.

----------


## darkape

> Le grand gueulard qui appelle chez le pédé/pédale/fiotte.


euh ok

donc la victime s'est laché ensuite   ::XD::  cependant faut qu'ils se calment, sinon ca va finir aux tribunaux cette affaire (penal ou civil d'ailleurs) eton va encore dire aue les jeux ca rend violent .... moije joue qu'`q Manhunt de totue facon   ::wacko::

----------


## Aellon

> T'inquiètes t'es pas le seul   
> 
> Et après mes parents me disent que je sors pas assez (bon ok je vais au cinoche près de 30 fois par an   ) mais bon comme dehors 99% des gens ressemblent à Ulcan, ça donne pas envie   
> 
> Dans "la revanche", il semblerait que Ulcan ait trouvé le mec qui l'a enregistré et balancé ses coordonnées sur des sites homos et bi. Du coup lui et sa famille reçoive des coups de névrosés, dépressifs et autres pervers.


Pas forcément. Je pense qu'Ulcan fait dans son froque simplement en parlant... A la mère du paysan. Du coup, il cherche à faire la fausse victime.

----------


## Koda

J'adore le sur "Jenaiunegrosse.Com" :D C'est mortel ^^

----------


## darkape

A réécouter, c'est Ulcan qui appelle qui a trop les boules, et lache pas l'affaire ...


Juste une petite remarque, apparemment tout le monde vit chez ses parents ...

 ::ninja::  

nolife  ::cry::  

pov'gars le ULCAN, il va avoir l'air malin avec une plainte déposés pour violation de la vie privée, harcèlement, insultes à caractère discriminatoires ...  ::|:  






> J'adore le sur "Jenaiunegrosse.Com" :D C'est mortel ^^


ca existe meme pas comme site

----------


## cloumy

> T'inquiètes t'es pas le seul   
> 
> Et après mes parents me disent que je sors pas assez (bon ok je vais au cinoche près de 30 fois par an   ) mais bon comme dehors 99% des gens ressemblent à Ulcan, ça donne pas envie   
> 
> Dans "la revanche", il semblerait que Ulcan ait trouvé le mec qui l'a enregistré et balancé ses coordonnées sur des sites homos et bi. Du coup lui et sa famille reçoive des coups de névrosés, dépressifs et autres pervers.


Trop de cons tue pas les cons je crois.
Pas que je me considère comme mieux mais bon... ya parfois de quoi devenir misanthrope.

----------


## Pangloss

lOOb : bah crois ce que tu veux hun. Moi je sais que c'est un fake. Comme preuve j'ai, entre autres, vu que c'était passé à la télé dans une emission type"le jeu video cay le mal". Or c'est toujours à 100% bidonné ces trucs là. Pis bon, l'auteur avait dit quand même que c'était pour rire aussi. 

Maintenant t'as ptet raison... Ptet que l'allemand qui a joué dans le truc a menti et bousille vraiment 10 clavier par jour en jouant. Mais ca reste collector.   ::wub::

----------


## locococo

jean claude van damme fait des émules

----------


## Adramelek

appelez un jeune prêtre et un vieux prêtre, on va tenter un exorcisme!! depuis le temps qu'on me dit que WOW c'est le mal, bah chez certains individus ca laisse des sequelles   ::unsure::

----------


## locococo

Dans le même genre ya ça http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nix8i1M2dY plus primitif que l'allemand c'est un fake aussi.? Sinon y a d'autres dans le même genre (en français)?

----------


## Snowman

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=93Af4zxwrvM&...ted&search=

J'espère que le mec peut encore parler   ::mellow::  

Sinon, y'avait une autre vidéo, là un fake assez gros, où un type pétait les plombs à Warcraft 3 et jetait son ordos par la fenêtre   ::ninja::

----------


## Flubber

Ca rappel des bons souvenirs avec benoit de Clermont tout ça.

----------


## aloxbollox

On met ce malade sur un vélo qui produit de l'électricité et y'a plus besoin de centrale atomique d'ici jusqu'a uranuusss. Nom de djeu quelle énergie !

----------


## LSD

J'aimerais voir quand le type ce rend compte qu'il n'y a plus de p.q. La colère qu'il doit avoir...

----------


## dino86

Moi ce qui m'impressionne c'est le gars qui se reçoit tout dans la face. Un sacré sang froid, mais il devait avoir prévus le coup et préparé l'enregistrement.

J'espère juste une chose, c'est que cette individu est était ban du jeu avec en prime des problèmes dans la vie irl, parce que être aussi injurieux et menaçant, ç'est inacceptable  :<_<: 

De ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est le cas, il aurait été bannis de wow et tout sujet sur son compte serait méthodiquement supprimé sur les forums officiels de wow. En plus le gars se vantait d'avoir déjà bousillé le compte de personnes par vengeance...

----------


## Champloo

Quand Gerard Cousin rencontre wow   ::lol::  

(Paix a ton âme mon gégé)

----------


## Jimjim

il a l'air d'avoir eu mal à son ego ulcan

quel beau parleur quand même   ::wub::

----------


## ackboo

C'est un fake. Ca se voit que c'est photoshopé.

----------


## BSRobin

> C'est un fake. Ca se voit que c'est photoshopé.


Non mais c'est trop tard là boubou pour les pizza huts tous les jours ...
On est déjà trop dessus, ca va pas être gérable.

----------


## Bouli

> C'est un fake. Ca se voit que c'est photoshopé.


C'est clair, on voit encore les coups de tampons.
Et puis de toute façon c'est évident que c'est un fake c'est trop tchités les spé sl... enfin je dis ça, j'ai jamais joué à wow en même temps...

----------


## lakrimo

> Ya la suite aussi 
> http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=XESRRKSB


Ouias bah le Ulcan, sa revanche elle est pourrie

PAuvre gars, aucun talent

PAr contre, moi je pense pas que ce soit un FAKE

----------


## Jonjonz

C'est dans ces moments là que j'adore internet, des petits instants de bonheurs authentiques comme seul le genre humain peut en produire   ::happy2::  

" tout n'étais que jeux & ris "

----------


## Archa

Enormissime ! lol

----------


## Sim's

> C'est clair, on voit encore les coups de tampons.
> Et puis de toute façon c'est évident que c'est un fake c'est trop tchités les spé sl... enfin je dis ça, j'ai jamais joué à wow en même temps...


J'ai joué à WoW pendant un petit moment et je ne sais pas ce que signifie SL   ::mellow::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Quand Gerard Cousin rencontre wow   
> 
> (Paix a ton âme mon gégé)


*"Il montait sur moi c'est tout"* 

 Priceless

Un peu de pub ça fait pas de mal.

http://www.mistercouzin.net/

----------


## Dona

> J'ai joué à WoW pendant un petit moment et je ne sais pas ce que signifie SL


C'est une gamme de mercedes, voila pourquoi c'est cheaté  ::wacko::

----------


## Getwild

Ca ne m'a pas fait rire, car ça relève de la psychiatrie...  ::sad:: 


Mais j'ai quand même bien aimé le contraste "Ici c'est Paname" / "Archimonde c'est mon territoire".

----------


## Mozgus

Ce genre de personnages est monnaie courante dans les hautes sphères du PvP WoWesque (j'ai même eu l'insigne honneur d'affronter ce dernier). Rares sont ceux qui tiennent la grappe 11 minutes et des poussières par contre, il détient une sorte de record à ce niveau la.

Pour synthétiser, ce monsieur qui joue démoniste a vu son copain mage se faire "ridiculiser" en duel par un autre démoniste. La spé de ce dernier, la fameuse "SL" est considérée comme la combinaison de classe/talent la plus efficace au jeu. Il demande donc avec force politesse pourquoi ce cher confrère démoniste s'est permis d'humilier son ami mage (et de s'en vanter par la suite) alors qu'il dispose de ce qu'il y a de mieux dans le jeu (un démoniste SL)  ::happy2:: .

Je suis navré que cela vous choque, mais sur 9 millions de joueurs, il fallait bien qu'il yen ai des graves. Cet audio tourne depuis quelques temps déja sur le forum officiel WoW et sur les différents canaux IRC, cela amuse beaucoup la communauté composée elle en majeure partie d'individus normalement intellectuellement constitués. 

Evitez juste une généralisation lorsque vous cataloguerez ce joueur de WoW : pour moi c'est juste un con. Qu'il véhicule sa colère et sa bétise sur ce jeu ou un autre, la n'est pas la question à mon humble avis.

[edit] : @Snowman : la vidéo du PC balancé par la fenêtre n'est pas un fake, j'ai discuter avec Rouaf et Windel, deux individus présents sur la vidéo, ex gros joueurs de War3 reconvertis dans l'arena WoWienne. Le fait est que ça n'était pas sa seule machine apparament (le monsieur en avait les moyens). Ceci confirme au passage mon point précédent : il y a des cons partout.

----------


## BoK

> j'vais te pousser au suicide espece de con", "on m'fait des procés à mois"
> 
> Ptain ca va loin quand meme.


J'vais te pousser au suicide à coup de Pizza  ::XD::  , faut préciser.

----------


## leroliste

> Oui là effectivement ça pue le fake, les intonations du gars sont parfois très fausses. Mais c'est quand même marrant


je suis d'accord, je dis fake aussi, le dernier quart de l'enregistrement est bizarre, on dirait que le ulcan se retient de rire...

Maintenant j'aimerais tellement avoir tort, c'est tellement beau ça...  ::mellow::

----------


## Lil

Mon dieu ! Je bookmark ça, ça égaiera (espece de pd) les jours de déprime. Sinon y a un fan club ou quelque chose ?

----------


## Neirbo

JE JOUE GNOME IL EST OU L'PROBLEME HEIN ?


*sinon c'était pareil, yavais Benny Blanco sur Counter Strike ...*

----------


## Lil

> je suis d'accord, je dis fake aussi, le dernier quart de l'enregistrement est bizarre, on dirait que le ulcan se retient de rire...
> 
> Maintenant j'aimerais tellement avoir tort, c'est tellement beau ça...


Je sais pas si il se retient de rire, j'ai plus l'impression qu'à bout d'arguments (forcément le registre s'épuise vite) il est au bord des larmes.

----------


## Berousky

pis pour continuer tiens, la video :http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x33yra_ulcan_fun

----------


## memeeel

Il a une dent contre les momosessuels le môssieur... Fait ton coming out mon gars ça ira mieux(spé SM bien sur  :;):  ) !!!



 ::ninja::

----------


## Reizz

Fuyons il a mangé des chiantos.

Un peu violent le bonhomme quand même et dire qu'il a été militaire et qu'il a eu pendant trois an un famas dans les mains en plus de sa k4l4sh vocale.

----------


## Gulien

Mais euh... fake ? Oo

C'est trop gros pour que j'avale (je vous tends une perche, là) !

----------


## Seldoon182

Ah cela m'étonne pas ! C'est assez courrant que les joueurs prennent le jeux trop au sérieux sur le serveur Archimonde...
Et la fin est magnifique: "C'est une Kalashnikov vocal que j'ai dans la bouche!" "J'ai 110 kilo... Rien qu'en muscule ! "Moi j'ai fait 3 ans d'armée..."

PS: Ah oui, je joue sur le serveur Archimonde et, un bon truc à savoir, les MJ n'ont n'en rien a branler qu'on achete des Golds !

PS2: Notre ami Ulcan. On comprend mieu pourquoi monsieur est un "Loser": Il lui manque 3 slots d'armures...

----------


## Zepolak

Oh non mais c'est dingue ce truc   ::unsure::  

En terme de mauvaise foi, méchanceté et compagnie... Ce type est au fond...

----------


## Thraun

Etant un joueur de Wow assidu, ça peut ne pas être un fake.... tellement ce jeu est rempli de tocard completement en dehors des réalités et qui serait prêt à tuer leur parents pour avoir une monture épique...

Une fois, me chef de guilde s'est fait insulter pour avoir farmer dans un lieu qui apparement "appartenait" à deux pauvres glands (farmer = tuer des monstres en boucle dans le seul but de ramasser certains objets). En gros, ce genre de mecs pensent que le jeu c'est la vie et que certains point du jeu leur appartienne, etc... bref, des pauvres types... et pas forcément des gamins en plus.

Cela dit, rien ne sert de s'énerver, mon jeu à moi quand j'en rencontre un, c'est de lui parler gentilment en me foutant de lui copieusement sans jamais l'insulter... et je fait un petit rapport à un Maitre de jeu histoire qu'il lui expliquer gentilment qu'il peut dire au revoir à son perso pour un certain temps...

Au départ j'étais pas forcément pour la délation, mais c'est le seul moyen de faire le ménage... bon en même temps, je me connecte de moins en moins, c'est un bon jeu (comme Diablo 2 en son temps), mais ça fini forcément par lasser (le jeu ET les joueurs ^^).

C'est juste dommage de mettre tout le monde dans le même sac, j'ai rencontré un paquet de gens bien...

----------


## petaire

Ya pas un site ou on peut se foutre de sa gueule avec ses réactions?

----------


## Lil

> PS2: Notre ami Ulcan. On comprend mieu pourquoi monsieur est un "Loser": Il lui manque 3 slots d'armures...


T'es sur que c'est le bon ? Non parce que 335 en intellect ça me semble démesuré !

----------


## Madval

Vous êtes sur que c'est pas Omar Boulon qu'on entend vu comment ça à l'air d'être un furieux ?

Il m'a semblé entendre : Putain chui mike Tyson moi je vais te mettre des coups de contrebasse dans la tronche pd !

----------


## MoKo

Collector ce gars...

Ce qui est sympa aussi c'est d'aller consulter son profile sur l'armurerie de WoW (http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-talents....nde&n=Ulcan)et de constater qu'il est démoniste spé démono/affli, la spé sur laquelle il chie tout le long de la discussion :D

Entre les contradictions, les insultes inventives et les propos choquants y a du choix :D

----------


## Solweig

214 (+1) posts sur wow , c'est beau les cannetons  ::):

----------


## Gep

Juste pour citer un posteur de Koreus (qui ma foi a de la plume):




> A environ 30ans, Ulcan est consultant en informatique pour une P.M.E de province. Lorsqu'il n'est pas en mission pour le travail, il passe son temps sur World of Warcraft. Attention, Ulcan n'est pas un debutant, démoniste de niveau 70, il ne compte plus les heures de jeux. Ulcan habite dans la banlieue provinciale de Paris et est persuadé que cela suffit à faire de lui un "keum de paname", en effet, si vous n'êtes pas parisien, vous ne valez rien (Il le dit lui même). Elevé par des parents trop carrieriste pour s'occuper de lui, Ulcan se réfugie dans le monde du jeux video. Apres son premier amstrad, il connait les joies de la NES, de la MegaDrive, mais c'est l'arrivé du P.C qui marque le plus son ancrage dans le monde vidéo-ludique. C'est décidé, plus grand, petit Ulcan sera testeur de jeux-vidéo! Mais son manque de vocabulaire relèguera ce rêve au placard. Il se venge donc en jouant toujours et toujours, et puisqu'il faut bien gagner sa vie, il devient informaticien.
> Mais un jour, Ulcan découvre WOW! Et là, c'est la debandade, il disparait trois ans uniquement pour y jouer en faisant croire à ses proches qu'il est parti pour l'armée. Désormais, Ulcan passe sa vie devant ses ecrans, il a grossi a une calvitie naissante, n'a plus la notion du temps, mais il s'en fiche puisqu'il existe via son avatar!Derrière son clavier et sa souris, Ulcan est tout puissant, entre deux paquets de chips et un coca, il canarde les golems à tout va! Mais attention, notre cher Ulcan n'aime pas les "espece de fiote de la campagne qui se la pète avec un spé mag' niqué par un spé SL, espece de pute anorexique de base". Gare au courroux du grand Ulcan!
> Ce fameux courroux, Ulcan le reserve aux "mauvais spé SL" seulement. En effet, face à tout autres formes de vie humaines, Ulcan perd tout ses moyens. Rappellons pour cela le fameux coup de telephone passé a la maman de Kudami. De même, le fait de se retrouver confronté a une maman deroute immediatement notre heros, ceci lui rappelant la sienne qui brillait par son manque d'amour.
> Pour finir, rendons nous bien compte qu'il ne faut pas blamer Ulcan. Il n'a pas eu une vie facile le pauvre petit. Et puis c'est vrai quoi, faut pas se la peter parce qu'on canarde un mage avec un spé SL! Vilain! Vilain Kudami!


Edit: Le fameux coup de fil à la maman: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XESRRKSB

----------


## MightyMarv

Fake ou pas, on en tous connus des phénomènes de ce genre....

même en lan à Counter : "ouais ouais t'es trop fort toi, backup backup, putainnnn ouais super t'es trop fort tsé"

Y'a des coups de barre à mine qui se perdent, j'vous jure.

Mais très drôle quand même (et très pathétique)

----------


## hva610

Fake .

----------


## Ash

On peut sans problème en déduire que ce mec a une vie de merde... Et puis traiter de PD un mec pendant 1/4 d'heure pour finir par avouer son fantasme (sodomie, perruque, tout ça... En détail s'il vous plait) Si on rajoute les muscles, les trois ans d'armée et les pizzas, ce mec a tout de l'homo refoulé   ::siffle::

----------


## Jorjo

> Etant un joueur de Wow assidu, ça peut ne pas être un fake.... tellement ce jeu est rempli de tocard completement en dehors des réalités et qui serait prêt à tuer leur parents pour avoir une monture épique...



Justement, je me demandais, si à un moment donné, ce genre de tocard finissent par se rendre compte que leur cerveau est déconnecté de la réalité?   ::blink::

----------


## totok

C'est quand même hallucinant le gars comment il s'emporte, à l'arrivé il passe vraiment pour un c***. C'est clair que c'est pas ce genre de messages qu'il faut présenter aux "anti-jeuxvidéo", ce serait du pain bénit. En tous cas, il ne sera jamais poète.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour bien commencer la journée, Ulcan, il est encore mieux que l'ami ricorée.

----------


## Seldoon182

> T'es sur que c'est le bon ? Non parce que 335 en intellect ça me semble démesuré !


Sur et certains.

Mise à part, j'ai un petit penchant pour le remix.   ::wub::

----------


## _Uriel_

Tant de poésie ça fait plaisir.
Bon alors je sais pas si hier c'était la journée, mais j'ai eu le même genre dans mon magasin (la marque au carré rouge)...
C'est bête j'ai pas pu enregistrer, mais la prochaine fois promis, je prépare tout...

----------


## Goji

Cette histoire prend des proportions ridicules…

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Clair, le coup de "la revanche" coup de fil à la maman, c'est pas mal comme cas du type qui s'acharne.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Clair, le coup de "la revanche" coup de fil à la maman, c'est pas mal comme cas du type qui s'acharne.


Ça donne quoi en gros ? 
J'ai pas le son au taf et je suis comme une midinette qui attend la suite des Feux de l'amour...



J'ai tellement peur que tout ça soit du fake, ma vie en serait brisée...   ::cry::

----------


## Nesousx

Je crie au "fake"!

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> Ça donne quoi en gros ? 
> J'ai pas le son au taf et je suis comme une midinette qui attend la suite des Feux de l'amour...


Ca ressemble a un gamin de CM2 qui s'énerve sous TeamSpeak mais qu'a une paire de burne proche du diamètre du grain de sable quand il s'agit de parler à la maman   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quelque chose me dit qu'il y a un putain de potentiel pour Mozinor...

----------


## --Lourd--

Ahah vraiment bon. 

Le mec aurais du lui sortir :

*Bon écoute je vais baiser un coup avec ma copine et je reviens*

 ::ninja::

----------


## iroko944

> Euh, c'est normal que je comprenne encore moins après ton explication?
> 
> Bon allez, je retourne faire un nav en Dr400 de LFLB à LSGG au FL55 an passant par les verticales des VOR CBY et PAS, pour finir par une approche ILS de la piste 06. La au moins la j'y comprend quelque chose et le reste du monde y pige quedalle (et encore vous avez pas vu les METAR)



J'ai la flemme de regarder par la fenêtre je suis à proximité de LSGG tu peut me donner le METAR?
Au fait l'approche vectorielle ou tue a suivie le STAR le plus adéquat 

Plus généralement "Les cons ça ose tout c'est à ça qu'on les reconnais"

----------


## chenoir

J'ai fait un approche basique en VFR en me servant du Papi pour me situer sur le glide.

Pour le METAR, tu cherches sur internet tu trouves hein. Pour l'instant sur LSGG c'est ca:

METAR LSGG 031130Z VRB01KT 2500 BR BKN003 14/14 Q1021 BECMG 3000 FEW005=

Tiens, il y a de la brume actuellement à Genève?

----------


## --Lourd--

Aahah j'avais pas entendu ça : _j'ai fait 3ans d'armée moi, j'ai un kalash vocale dans la bouche moi_




 ::XD::   ::XD::   ::XD::

----------


## Ragondin

C'est un futur rappeur pour sur. Mais atteindre un tel degré de stupidité pour un jeu, ca frise la psychiatrie son truc.  ::happy2::

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

> Quand Gerard Cousin rencontre wow   
> 
> (Paix a ton âme mon gégé)


Tu aura apporté tant d'amour, de finesse et d'erudition en ce monde.
Amen



Sinon ca me rappelle un autre fake super marrant et tres vrai, l'ami FPS Doug de Pure Pawnage
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...33801130883343

"Boum Headshot, Boum Headshot I can dance all day i can dance all day....." 
priceless

----------


## legna

Y a vraiment des gens qui pensent avoir réussis leur vie parce qu'ils étaient bons dans un jeu video ?...

Mince, moi qui pensais que c'etait plus niveau bonheur, famille, baraque, bagnole... ha ouais, les jeux video sont pas dans les quinzes première pages du guide "je réussis ma vie" pourtant...

----------


## Red_Force

Etonnnant mais personne n'a l'air de noter que le gars est éventuellement en mode "shit talk", ou le jeu  est précisément de faire ce genre d'escalade. Il dit d'ailleurs au début qu'il faut prendre tout ça sur le mode de l'humour. Je pense que c'est pour ça que les gens ne s'enervent pas, parcequ'ils le connaissent et que ça fait partie du jeu. 

Moi par exemple une de mes blagues récurrentes c'est de glisser des répliques scandaleusement racistes à l'impromptu. Evidement si on entend ça et qu'on ne me connait pas, ça peut faire peur...

----------


## Solweig

> Y a vraiment des gens qui pensent avoir réussis leur vie parce qu'ils étaient bons dans un jeu video ?...
> 
> Mince, moi qui pensais que c'etait plus niveau bonheur, famille, baraque, bagnole... ha ouais, les jeux video sont pas dans les quinzes première pages du guide "je réussis ma vie" pourtant...


Humm famille,baraque, bagnole,  hou là là que c'est tentant pour une vie palpitante, intéressante, pleine de découvertes et d' aventures. Oups si je viens de retrouver le manuel américain datant de 1950 décrivant la vie idéale, au temps pour moi.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

::blink::  C'est vrai qu'on vient de franchir un seuil plutot impressionnant au niveau de la debilité la plus profonde.
vraiment ca fait peur des gens pareil en tout cas lui il a touché le fond.
Je retiens " j'ai une kalashnikov vocal dans la bouche "

F-bnnk decolle piste 6 de lflp ( en plus il fait beau )   ::happy2::

----------


## Dona

> Etonnnant mais personne n'a l'air de noter que le gars est éventuellement en mode "shit talk", ou le jeu  est précisément de faire ce genre d'escalade. Il dit d'ailleurs au début qu'il faut prendre tout ça sur le mode de l'humour. Je pense que c'est pour ça que les gens ne s'enervent pas, parcequ'ils le connaissent et que ça fait partie du jeu. 
> 
> Moi par exemple une de mes blagues récurrentes c'est de glisser des répliques scandaleusement racistes à l'impromptu. Evidement si on entend ça et qu'on ne me connait pas, ça peut faire peur...


Il appelle la mere aussi pour rigoler après  :<_<:

----------


## Goji

En tous cas Blizzard et ses renards (pour la rime) n'ont pas l'air de trop en rire, le forum Archimonde est nettoyé systématiquement dès que le sujet est abordé mais pas de bol, je crois que cette histoire a déjà fait trois fois le tour de tous les forums JV&Co de France, et peut-être même de Navarre.

----------


## Sim's

De toute façon les fora des serveurs dit de roxXxor sont remplis de trolls et de flam en tout genre, ça ne change pas trop.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Oh my...

CEci dit il a pas tort pour les mages spé glace.   ::ninja::

----------


## cladamousse

Je persiste à signaler qu'il existe bel et bien un démo full kipik sur archimonde nommé ulcan ... donc qu'il ait été kické c'est pas sûr duuuuu tout .
D'ailleurs, même si c'est un gros con, s'il n'a absolument rien dit DANS le jeu, blizzard n'a aucun droit de lui fermer son compte. Il s'agit d'un serveur ts bien dissocié et ce qu'il se passe dessus ne regarde pas blibli ... (par contre s'il a laché les chiens sur le /2 bah là ... il est vraiment atteint)

----------


## Arrile

ya kobs fever aussi

----------


## Sasmira

Bon alors, je ne sais pas si vous avez eu le retour, mais la aussi c'est assez grave ...

c'est un fichier a downloader parcontre : http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=XESRRKSB

Parcontre je n'avais pas compris au départ, car je pensais que c'etait celui qui se faisait insulté qui avait fait un retour en force ... mais non c'est l'autre abruti de Ulcan qui continue a faire ses conneries ...


SasmirA.

----------


## memeeel

Il manquait plus que limage pour que mozinor nous fasse une ptite parodie maison comme il lavait fait pour la racaille du "9-3".... Ca aurait pu être trè ^^



 ::ninja:: 


La réponse est très très très gravos en effet....

----------


## gun

Ahah merciiiiii CANARD Pééééééécééééé j'adooore  ::): 
Un grand moment ! "Ici c'est les mec de Paname!" mouhahaha les roxxor lvl 70 de panam !

----------


## blow

> Etonnnant mais personne n'a l'air de noter que le gars est éventuellement en mode "shit talk", ou le jeu  est précisément de faire ce genre d'escalade. Il dit d'ailleurs au début qu'il faut prendre tout ça sur le mode de l'humour. Je pense que c'est pour ça que les gens ne s'enervent pas, parcequ'ils le connaissent et que ça fait partie du jeu. 
> 
> Moi par exemple une de mes blagues récurrentes c'est de glisser des répliques scandaleusement racistes à l'impromptu. Evidement si on entend ça et qu'on ne me connait pas, ça peut faire peur...


Tiens curieux ce concept de shit talk. J'en suis un practicien assidu avec plusieurs camarades sans le savoir. D'ailleurs je sais pas si c'est à inclure sous cette appellation, mais on s'insulte aussi énormément, c'est très rigolo, surtout quand les soeurs y passent.

Pour revenir à l'audio, je dirais que le mec qui se fait pourrir a quand même une bonne allure de nerd complètement soumis, à aucun moment il impose un truc vraiment classe alors qu'il y avait moyen mais bon.

----------


## Blackstaff

C'est décidé : demain, je relance WoW

----------


## momiu

Le gars qui se fait insulter, il est pas un peu gland de donner son nom et son adresse à l'autre malade ?
D'autant que ce dernier n'hésite pas, apparemment, à appeler le gus à son domicile. 
De toute façon, passé le niveau 20 à WOW, les neurones sont attaqués. Je me suis arrêté à temps...   ::happy2::

----------


## Fururen

Mais...mais...mais cet homme est fantastique ! Faudrait lui faire faire des débats, effectivement ("il faisait ohhh vas y vas y c'est bon")  ::ninja::  

Sinon, je voterais pour le "pas fake" moi, à l'inverse du p'tit allemand qui s'excite comme un ouf sur UT, mais ce recording a...je sais pas, un petit charme tenebreux qui fait qu'on veut y croire. Faut pas oublier qu'il y a des grands malades partout, et sur les jeux en ligne, certains sont méchamment attaqués du bulbe...

Un très grand moment en tout cas, encore merci canard paicai  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Tiens curieux ce concept de shit talk. J'en suis un practicien assidu avec plusieurs camarades sans le savoir. D'ailleurs je sais pas si c'est à inclure sous cette appellation, mais on s'insulte aussi énormément, c'est très rigolo, surtout quand les soeurs y passent.
> 
> Pour revenir à l'audio, je dirais que le mec qui se fait pourrir a quand même une bonne allure de nerd complètement soumis, à aucun moment il impose un truc vraiment classe alors qu'il y avait moyen mais bon.


Certes, personnellement, avec mes amis proches, y a de jolis mots balancés bien souvent...   ::siffle::  
Mais très sincérement, je doute de la "gentillesse" de notre ami ici, s'il s'avère en plus qu'il est allé téléphoner directement chez la personne concerné. Puis, le shit talk, c'est peut-être sympa dans un cadre d'amis, mais sinon, je vois mal comment tu peux considérer que cela peut être bien pris par une personne étrangère qui se fait insulter comme cela.

----------


## Treebeard

Mouais ça m'étonne quand même un peu que le mec ait tout mis en place pour enregistrer un hypothétique coup de téléphone.

----------


## Cycovince

Ton père c'est un toxicomane euh euh clochard jose bové spèce de pédale espèce de pd de campagnard xD
Quand t'étais petit tu kiffais mon petit poney xD

Ici t'es sur mon territoire! OMG c'est collector xD

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Si kkun a un lien sympa pour chopper loriginal de Ulcan, autrement que sur un site (pour que je puisse lécouter offline de mon chez moi sans l'internet)

et l'original du coup de fil sans le remix tout pourri derriere.

D'avance merci :=)

----------


## FloO

> Si kkun a un lien sympa pour chopper loriginal de Ulcan, autrement que sur un site (pour que je puisse lécouter offline de mon chez moi sans l'internet)
> 
> et l'original du coup de fil sans le remix tout pourri derriere.
> 
> D'avance merci :=)


Tu as un lien sur Koreus normalement. Situé un peu en dessous du player dans le cadre.

----------


## Yoplaboum

Et hop là,

Il continu avec le vocabulaire qui lui vas si bien à sévir sur le forum de sa guilde PQM

C'est ici

Uclan parle sur le forum de sa guilde pQm

Suite

(Fake ou pas fake ?)

Quel plaisir !!

c'est vraiment désolant

Yoplaboum

----------


## Super Menteur

Non la c'est trop gros, le mec qui s'inscris pour poster ces deux messages pitoyables APRES que l'enrengistrement ait fait le tour du net j'y crois moyen.
Par contre je crois toujours que l'enrengistrement original est un vrai de vrai, trop énorme pour être monté en bateau  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash

> Le gars qui se fait insulter, il est pas un peu gland de donner son nom et son adresse à l'autre malade ?
> D'autant que ce dernier n'hésite pas, apparemment, à appeler le gus à son domicile. 
> De toute façon, passé le niveau 20 à WOW, les neurones sont attaqués. Je me suis arrêté à temps...


Le gars se marre justement d'avoir donné de fausses coordonnées...

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Il me rappelle un fameux générateur d'insultes québécois.   ::ninja:: 

http://www.ciboire.com/insultes.html

----------


## jokoon

Terrifiant.

Perso j'ai vraiment peur pour lui : les autres connectés sur le TS osaient même pas parler.
Arriver à un tel état d'énervement, faut vraiment être atteint.

Arrêter de dire qu'il faut l'euthanasier !

J'aurais essayé de rendre la situation comique, me moquer de lui ou lui faire voir à quel point il est pitoyable, mais là ça l'est vraiment pas !
J'aurais essayer de le calmer, il s'est vraiment fait mal tout seul.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Ulcan, 3e acte: http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/searc...-coming-out_fun

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Mais en fait Ulcan ne serait qu'un gros canular: http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/searc...aux-rumeurs_fun

----------

